# Something that helped me with hard stool toilet backups



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this, but one problem I know a lot of us have with constipation is that not only do you have the stress of voiding the hard stool of constipation and getting it out of your body, but I would find it would clog up my toilet very badly and no amount of plunging would even solve it. The toilet at times would need a router, it was horrific.And, so for anyone else suffering this problem, I found an interesting solution. If you go a craft store or the craft section of a large store such as Walmart, they sell wooden dowel rods for crafting. And, I find these are absolutely ideal to break down the stool and liquify it making for easy painless flushing. And, then you can simply wipe it / wash it off, and place it in a plastic baggy and discard it.Simple and painless. I find this can eliminate the stress and worry about traveling in a strange toilet or whatnot. Maybe we can't always solve our own body's plumbing problems, but I found this was an ideal solution for at least taking care of the toilet plumbing problems in dealing with a hard dry stool. Sorry if this is TMI, but I wanted to share, because I know there are others out there with the same worry, and if nothing else, it might be able to help with the internal plumbing problem as well because part of the constipation problem is fear sometimes.


----------



## Stasy (Mar 1, 2010)

I have also heard of the "poop stick", in fact, this is what the local school system uses for my child if she voids in school.At home, I have always used a double bag method and just removed and trashed the waste. She has had movements the size of my forearm, so removal just seemed easier than trying to break it up at home and flush.Another option I was given years ago was to take a wire strainer and form it so that it fits in the bowl. Then put it in before my child "went"....the problem I found with this was that the Dollar Store stopped carrying them for a while and I wasn't willing to spend $5 or more for a good one, only to throw it away.I agree with the TMI, but I don't believe that this is a forum for people with weak stomachs.


----------



## constipated2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the same problem with hard BMs and I am embarrassed to keep a plunger nearby. I live with a relative and I don't want him to know I stop up the toilet alot ...maybe I'm too shy or something. So I've been putting my hand in and pushing it down while flushing..it came close to overflowing a few times but never did. I think I will put a chopping rod in my pants or shirt and them hide it after use. I washed my hands well with soap..is there a chance I could get Hepatitis by touching the poop?


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, don't worry. Do as I suggested though and just use some kind of stick or as you said a chopping rod, keep it with you in a large plastic baggy. It's MUCH better than using your hands! I've been that route don't worry. Get your hands on some latex gloves if need be, but with the stick, you shouldn't have to worry about that.As for the hepatitis issue, there should be little danger, it's your own poop after all, if you have it you have it, touching something out of your body shouldn't make it any worse. But as for other people, simply wash your hands with soap and water as needed, and if you have touched fecal matter, usually something like baby powder is good to rid yourself of the stench.Hope this helps.


----------

